# Liberation Fall Fest 09



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 7, 2009)

This looks pretty rad, and will be on the way north for all you STP festers that lollygagged around the desert all month. It's on October 24th, in Los Angeles from 1pm to 9pm. I'm definatly gonna try to make it.

liberationfall


----------



## Filth (Oct 8, 2009)

woah this looks awesome.
i might have to go check this out formyself 

thx for the heads up ^_^


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 8, 2009)

Are there any punk houses/squats in this area? L.A. is a total mystery to me.


----------

